# King in Rocky



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

My friend Rick and I showed up at Rocky around 7:30 today 10/28. We saw a lot of fisherman at every location but one hole by the road. We hooked up half dozen times in the first 10 minutes. As things slowed down he got slammed and landed his first king. He was swinging an orange spinner down the main current of the hole. Rick let the salmon go for another fisherman to enjoy before it dies. We decided to move on and find some more willing fish. Between the 2 of us we hooked into 20 fish. I left the pin in the truck as spinners were smoking hot today. All the fish were in fast water that flowed into a pool.

Rick with the king

















The biggest steel today at 30"

















Most were between 22" and 24"


----------



## corndawg (Oct 24, 2007)

Very nice, wish I was able to get out today. Last year I remember a guy pulling a lost brown out of the Rock. Those surprise fish are really cool.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Man, I had absolutely no idea there was anything like that around here.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

do steelhead or king salmon have teeth? looks like it in the pic


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice king!
Good job mepps.
Wish I would have made it down today.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Fishaholic69 said:


> do steelhead or king salmon have teeth? looks like it in the pic



Kings have the biggest teeth, but they all have teeth none as big as a king!


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Fishaholic69 said:


> do steelhead or king salmon have teeth? looks like it in the pic


Check out the teeth on this picture. I caught this king out of the V on November 1st of 2002.


----------



## SteelinaTrout (Oct 23, 2007)

WOW.... Nice Fish Man!:B


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

HOLLY CRAP!!!!

Now thats some teeth!!!!

flash--------------------------out


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

real nice fish.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

very nice I seen 4 last year


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I never knew they had um! wow thats cool! so you can catch those kings in the vermilion river? never knew anything that mean looking was in there! now I see why you use forcepts! so there teeth won't break you line like a walleyes would?? I always had to use some steel leaders for walleyes. kinda looks like some teeth on a dog!


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Fishaholic they are strays from NY or Meatchicken. Last year my dad caught one in the Grand and we seen 3 playing.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ya I figured they were rare around here. so a steelhead has teeth but not big like that?? I thought I read somewhere they didn't have any teeth.


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Brian.Smith said:


> Fishaholic they are strays from NY or Meatchicken. Last year my dad caught one in the Grand and we seen 3 playing.


I read on the ODNR site a couple years ago that the kings can also come from fly fishing clubs like on Cold Creek (if my memory serves me right). The kings, browns that are stocked for the clubs can escape from time to time like when the rivers blow out from flooding.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I wouldn't recommend lipping the steelhead. Regardless of strain, even those teeth that our strain of steelhead have can rip ya up if that thrash around a bit. 

flash------------------------------out


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

nice job on the king and steel. I still havent made it out but i have been busy.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Congratulations on the fine catches! Catching a King in Ohio is a rather substantial accomplishment in my book, and the fact your buddy let this one go for someone else to get a crack at - is truly a spectacular gesture.

Nice!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Got this king a few years back on the east side. I had eggs for a long time.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Got this one in 98' out of the Rock near the boat ramps on a black jig/maggots. The pic was taken in my old boat and the fish flopped just as I snapped the pic. I also caught a smaller one just minutes before this one.


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

I once was told by a guy who worked at backpacker shop that the Kings and Steelhead smolts are very similar and a few are known to get stocked together. Not sure if that's true, but could be very possible, however that does not explain the browns. Sounds like everyone has a theory. It is not a phenomenon, only human error, nonetheless an awesome bonus fish. Congrats to both of you.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

catching a king is like the winning the lottery! I just wanna catch my 1st steelie 1st tho. I will be happy with that. I see alot of people talking about hooking up alot but only landing 1 or 2 or something. what happens to the others? do they snap your line or just come off the hook? I have caught a catfish on a fly rod before and can't even imagine a steelhead fighting!!


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

Catching that fish really is like winning the lottery. What a pleasant suprise that must of been. BEAUTIFUL fish!!!!!


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Fishaholic69 said:


> I see alot of people talking about hooking up alot but only landing 1 or 2 or something. what happens to the others?


I'll do my best to explain... first, nothing fights in freshwater like a steelhead. Some of the most basic fishing techniques can be difficult to execute on a steelie. For example, we all know it's best when fighting a fish to keep tension on the fish (keeping bend in the rod). A steelhead will sometimes make runs right at you where there is complete slack on the line. I've lost many just trying to 'catch up' to the fish. Also if the fish jumps out of the water there are periods where you will have slack. Whether the fish makes a run towards or away from you - often there is both natural and human 'stuff' for the fish to get hung up on. Branches, rocks, etc etc. The fact that most everyone is using lighter line is another factor. Lighter line simply means longer fights - the longer you fight a fish just more chance for something to go wrong. Not to mention lighter line is less forgiving on the debris and more susceptable to break or be cut. Add in the factor that many presentations have a very small hook. So end result is a strong fighting fish that takes awhile to land, often jumps out of the water, makes strong hard runs towards and away from you, in debris filled water, with light line, small hook = you will lose some.

Just my 2 cents - I'm sure theres other variables I've overlooked.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

k just wondered if they tore the line to shreads or something! I think I don't even know what I am in for yet! hopefully will find out today haha. keep ya posted if we see anything.


----------



## The One (Jun 9, 2007)

A steel leader is not necessary for kings, steelies, or walleye. Most abrasive resisitant mono will hold up fine. It's the rocks, legs of other fisherman, logs and the fish itself (wrapping itself in line) that you will worry about more.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

k thnx for the info


----------

